# Photos from Soldan Dog Park Meetup



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We had a blast at Soldan Dog Park in Lansing, Mi. this afternoon.

Here are some photos from the meetup........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, that looks like so much fun! I know a number of Michigan GR owners on another forum. One is a trainer. You'd love her!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How fun! Who all was there?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Hey......there's a golden hiding in there*

Can you find him?? Look close


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Look at all those beauty's, glad your guys had a good time











​


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

FranH said:


> Can you find him?? Look close


in the right side of the picture in a bush or something...LOL


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Dead center of the pic - and it looks like he's wanting a private moment there. :


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> in the right side of the picture in a bush or something...LOL


nope....try again


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,I think that the golden is hiding in the wood,in the extreme right of the pictures.
Nice pictures!.Keep them,coming!.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Dead center of the pic - and it looks like he's wanting a private moment there. :


You got it! Sidney (Monomer's dog) was a hoot......kept hiding in the brush waiting for a tennis ball. Wasn't responding to any voice commands....just waiting ....what a riot that dog is


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

FranH said:


> Can you find him?? Look close


oh I can, I can... LOL!! : :smooch:


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice Pic's...Love to go there
Doggie is on the right side of the pic
Double Click on the pic...the pic will come up then you can blow the pic up to what ever size you want


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

FranH said:


> Can you find him?? Look close



lol to the right at the tree line?! LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Had to make the picture bigger but seen him in the middle...LOL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a great time. I wish there was one here in the northeast.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Great pictures! It looks like a beautiful park. So glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

More photos.......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a great time.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is in the center of the picture sitting quietly. It looks like it was a great time and everyone enjoyed the water. :doh: As most goldens do.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I got home to discover that I had taken 172 photos today  LOL!!

Here's ours! (sorry this is going to be picture heavy)

We got there earlier than the others... so we had a few minutes to let Geddy play with everyone else and yup... get wet lol! 









Hey mom and dad... this was a great idea!!!!









jumpie, jumpie, splishy, splashy!


















oh, and we met quite a few marmaduke's today lol!









Then the gang showed up... Holly and Rosie!









Geddy and Sophie









Cute lil Soph!









Sidney and Sophie!









I think it took Monomer & FranH's dog all of 5 seconds to scout out the water lol!!










Marmaduke #2









Holly and Rosie









Sophie doing the "fallen leaves shuffle" lol!


















Sid









Some of these dogs are not like the others hehe


















the girls!









Rosie meets Marmaduke #3









Marmaduke likes to get wet too!









Drive by!









Will you throw the ball already?????









Sophie!!!!









O'kay we sat. Now what?









Geddy









Holly hauling.... well 









Sid doing Sid things hahahhahaha



























1, 2, 3, 4, 5... yup... all accounted for









... to be continued!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

last four photos!

Sidney!!!!









Sophie!!!!









Tuckered out Sid!









Sweet lil Sophie!









hope you enjoyed!

Special Thanks to Monomer & Wife & Fran for meeting up with us today... we had an absolute blast!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures. Looked like a fun day. That first pic is just fantastic.

Hooch


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wow, Sandra, your photos are fantastic. The last one of Sophie is adorable. I hope to post some more today. 

My dogs were sooo tired last night. They're still sleeping


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fran... I just love that pic too! Sophie is just such a little sweeeeetheart!

I forgot to mention to any of you guys... when I walked around the pond to see if anyone else had shown up I saw a crane or blue Heron fly overhead... gorgeous... did anyone else see it?

To anyone else considering going to the Soldan Dog Park... I highly recommend it!!! I just loved this park... Hubby says it's the best soo far. There is a huge pond in the middle and then it has about a 50-100' walk all around it. The fence is at that 50-100' mark so the dogs can't really get too far away from you... even if they run down the walk to say hi to others... eventually you wil meet up with them again. So I just love the way it's set up!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

More photos....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay since I don't have a photo hosting website I don't believe I can insert captions between the pix... so... I will post my pix in installments of 5 preceded by 'caption summaries'...

1. I guess Goldens can't read that sign... or they just simply don't give ****
2. Uh, pick me! pick me! I bet know which hand has the treats...
3. The hell with the tennis ball, just give me the ChuckIt!
4. Where's Waldo?
5. Can you tell your Golden by her butt? ...Fran? ...Sandra?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

1. A visual definition of the word "sneaky".
2. ACTION shot!!!
3. MORE ACTION shot!!!
4. Some butt action shot!
5. A little action shot!
6. How to hypnotize a Golden... just follow the ball, you're getting sleepy...
7. Victory Lap


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks totally cool. Thanks for sharing photos with us.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

1. Does it look like I've been having fun? Yeah baby!!!
2. Hole-in-one
3. Is it patience or...
4. ...focus?
5. Say "Cheeeeze"!.... (ahhh, the power of cheese)


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great photos, Monomer!

I had to look at them a second time ....they were so interesting

My girls were still pretty wiped out today.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Great pics Guys!!! I just love the "where's Waldo" one lol!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Sandra, Fran did you film any videos? We got just a few... one really long one and several really short shorts. Maybe I'll post a YouTube in this thread later today when I get home.

Thanks for a wonderful Saturday afternoon ya'll... we REALLY must do it again!!! There always seems to be a therapeutic, zen-like calm that overtakes the dogs after one of these events... and yes, its a very good thing indeed


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Monomer I took a couple vids of Geddy before you guys arrived b/c she was having so much fun running up and down the beach lol! But once the gang arrived I put it in picture mode and forgot to turn it back to vid mode from time to time! Now I wish I had. I can't wait to see yours tho!!

And I agree, we need to do this again!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I didn't take any videos. Did any of you take any photos along the trail? I don't have a single one! I'm thinking it was because I was always looking for Holly and Rosie


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I got two really short videos busy being 'processed' by YouTube... the next thing I need to figure out is how to link-up to them in a posting. I did it once before so I SHOULD be able to figure out how to do it again... right?

Now one of these videos has cameos of most of us in it... I'm hoping that's okay with you all? If not, please stop me now before I figure out how to 'embed' a video in a posting...


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*Soldan Dog Park*

looks like fun!!! jealous we are although we went to Manasquan Inlet, NJ (dog beach) and had some fun too.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

GoldLover... (You've been on the forum since JUNE 2005??? WOW!!! You're another old timer too! Hope to hear more from you.)

Sweet dog there... I'll bet that's salt water? ...and I take it he doesn't drink the water.

Sidney just gulps down water as he swims... it could be part of his propulsion system as I think pees underwater ... If we ever make it out to the Atlantic he will surely be in for a rude surprise when he first hits the water.

_________________________________________________________________


How long does YouTube take to process a video anyway? I uploaded 2 really short videos like 7-hours ago and still its not been added to "My Videos". It may be tomorrow before I can link to them I guess.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Here they are finally... I had to re-upload them to YouTube to get it to work...

These two vids are very short snippets of the day. I've got a longer video uploading now, which in turn means YouTube will take much longer to process it... when it finally gets added I'll edit to embed a link to it too.

As you can see, there nothing special going on, just Goldens at play and humans talking... but somehow I find this stuff fun.





 




 
Okay here's a longer one... don't mind all the clicking and whirring noises you hear in the beginning, its 'cause I had my finger over the mic and that evidently amplifies the camera mechanism noise besides muffling the voices... so what did you expect, Steven Spielberg?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great videos! Especially liked the last one


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures and videos!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a great time and the pictures and videos are wonderful....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

You're right it was a really wonderful time... funny how its the simplest of things that can make you happy. The one thing we all had in common was the ability to enjoy watching our dogs having fun. The average person would think "What's the point? I don't get it."... and for them there is no point. But if just watching and interacting with your Golden makes you smile, then doing it with friends gets everyone smiling... and that was the point of our little get together. I hope more like-minded people can join us for the 4th Michigan meet-up... coming soon...


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love em pics!  made my day! Thanks!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fran... here are a couple of pics of the trails. This park really had it all... the water... an open field... and a beautiful trail!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting the trail photos! We're looking forward to a trip back to this park next year


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Me Too Fran... we'll definitely be going back!!

Monomer... here are my vids... they were unfortunately taken before you guys showed up. They are all less than 30 seconds long.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I especially like the third one where flirty Geddy gets all the guys to follow her... I just know all those Borders and Labs were guy dogs, did you see how they were all panting after her? 


How come all your videos are better looking than my videos? YouTube processing greatly down-res the original resolution and creates all those macro-blocking (giant pixelated blocks) on close-ups of fast moving objects and adds the 'ringing' and 'mosquito noise' around objects. I know those artifacts are a result of the YouTube processing, which greatly compresses (transcoding) the video so it will stream better across the internet, so that even people with sloooow connection speeds can watch them but how come yours just seem to look better than mine? What's your res and framerate on the original videos... mine is 640X480 @ 30 FPS after I download them they are AVI files that I upload to YouTube.


----------

